# My RTG



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

Here is my 5in Reg Tail Golden that I traded my 4in pirayas for.

I have 2 Gt's in there with him and everyone is doing just fine.

Also some shots of my sand gravel mix that someone requsted.

I originally had gravel but swithched to PFS and was having a problem with diatomes so I now added gravel to the sand to cover up the black algae that would quickly form after a waterchange and I must say that I really like the look.
What do you guys think?

I purposely keep the waterline low so the arrow doesnt hit the lids, the bigger he gets the lower I will have to keep it


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

very nice... i like the gravel mix


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

beauty lil guy. where did you get him from if you dont mind me asking i have been looking for another rtg for a while now.


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

cool setup Feefa. i like the look of it


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

bob351 said:


> beauty lil guy. where did you get him from if you dont mind me asking i have been looking for another rtg for a while now.


 Thanks guys I'm glad you like it

Dragon Aquarium is selling em for 450$ microchiped with papers.
They also have super reds and a beatiful 10in x back for 1500$ with spoonhead which is a steal of a deal since they normally cost that much at 4in.


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

Feefa said:


> beauty lil guy. where did you get him from if you dont mind me asking i have been looking for another rtg for a while now.


 Thanks guys I'm glad you like it

Dragon Aquarium is selling em for 450$ microchiped with papers.
They also have super reds and a beatiful 10in x back for 1500$ with spoonhead which is a steal of a deal since they normally cost that much at 4in.
[/quote]
its going to be a beauty, asian arows are by far the best fish, i had a purple base rtg that just radiated colour untill he broke out the tank lid.







i will check out dragon thanks


----------



## philbert (Mar 8, 2007)

thats a sweet fish feefa. what kind is the most expensive arro?


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

platinum or snow variants of the arowana and they are stunning fish.(not my fish found on google)


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

Rtg x backs are my favorite and they are 1500 for a 4incher


----------



## RHOM (Jan 28, 2003)

Very nice bro, can't wait to get my little guy in his new ocean of a home. Gets some more pics up, he's beginning to show a nice red on his fins.


----------



## Moondemon (Dec 9, 2006)

That's a pretty cool pickup feefa... Congrats !! Those asian aros a just amazing fishes !
I hope to see a lot of pictures of this guy growing up !!


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

Moondemon said:


> That's a pretty cool pickup feefa... Congrats !! Those asian aros a just amazing fishes !
> I hope to see a lot of pictures of this guy growing up !!


Thanks guys and yeah I will definately be taking lots of pics as he grows.

I think I finally found a keeper.

Cant wait till his new home is setup, he's gonna look tiny in there lol


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

That is sweet arrow you have there Feefa. How big do rtg's get to?


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

looks great feefa whats the growth rate on asian arrows?


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

About an inch a month for the first year, I dont know after that though



Ja said:


> That is sweet arrow you have there Feefa. How big do rtg's get to?


About 2ft


----------

